# Navajo Reservoir Spring Peak Release- San Juan River



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Are there any concerns about floating mobiles homes keeping you from hitting 5k this year? Hopefully you flushed them all last year...

Thanks Susan, looking forward to a month of high water!


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

We are hoping the longer ramp-up alleviates the issues we had last year. We'll be working closely with local agencies during the event again, so we are optimistic we will get to 5,000 cfs. 

Glad we have enough snowpack to do another long release! 

Susan


----------

